# Pressure Treated Pergola



## johnson37 (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I have just started working for a great local G.C. . On one of the projects part of the new garage will have a pergola that is to be similar to the trim. The trim is Red Cedar with Duration Gloss White as the finish. The G.C. is building the pergola with 2 x 8 Pressure Treated beams and 6 x 6 Pressure Treated posts.
I have never painted PT before and was always under the assumption that any painting would trap the moisture in the wood and cause the wood to rot from the inside out.
The GC said he has had success before with PT by using a solid white stain as the finish.
I was thinking of sanding the PT with 120 grit on an orbital then primming with Cover Stain oil, and then apply the solid stain. I have never actually used a solid stain on exterior trim before, I always used Ben Moore 110, and now I am using Duration for obvious reasons.
The job is T&M and would really appreciate any advice that may be out there. I feel that it is a lose lose situation and I am trying to do the best I can for the homeowner and the longevity of the pergola

Thanks in advance
BJP Inc.


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Same reply as in your other post :whistling2:


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Ahoy there! Paint fail ahead!


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

Netiquette lesson in progress


----------

